# Lake Erie Carp Fishing



## BigCatHunter21 (May 24, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I was on the ODNR website and I saw that under the Fish Ohio hot spots for Carp, Lake Erie was at the top of the list. I have tried fishing for Carp in the lake with no luck. My biggest fish normally come out of inland lakes or rivers (Cuyahoga). I was wondering what kind of Lake Erie water I should be focusing on: piers, shore, boat slips/marinas, river mouths, etc etc. I live in Avon and so far I have tried fishing the power plant beach, which supposedly holds HUGE Carp, I have fished it three times with not even a nibble. I fished the Lorain Pier near/at the mouth of the Black River and once again had no luck over there either after multiple attempts. I know how to target carp, I have a solid method utilizing a homemade dough ball recipe, corn and a specially designed rig that I also made myself and at the moment I feel defeated. I know those puppies can get massive in the Lake and any tips, pointers or setups that might give me an edge to land a 20 plus pounder would be greatly appreciated.

Lines Tight!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Sight fish. Cast a small soft craw to them......small!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Just about any shallow mud flat in Sandusky bay will have what your looking for.


----------



## BigCatHunter21 (May 24, 2012)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Sight fish. Cast a small soft craw to them......small!


but where at? marinas where the water is calmer and I can see them? do they primarily feed top water/shallows in the lake?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

BigCatHunter21 said:


> but where at? marinas where the water is calmer and I can see them? do they primarily feed top water/shallows in the lake?


Take it you didn't read my post. Seriously your way over thinking it. It that easy.


----------



## BigCatHunter21 (May 24, 2012)

Flathead76 said:


> Take it you didn't read my post. Seriously your way over thinking it. It that easy.


Yeah I saw it, but I have never sight fished for carp before, normally that's a fly fishermens game. I have a friend that is interested in that as well so I thought I would ask about sight fishing locations while I was at it. I figured the mud flats in the bay is a good place but that's also a 45 min drive from me, it would be nice to pop up 15 min from my place and try something on the lake closer to home if possible.


----------



## BigCatHunter21 (May 24, 2012)

BigCatHunter21 said:


> Yeah I saw it, but I have never sight fished for carp before, normally that's a fly fishermens game. I have a friend that is interested in that as well so I thought I would ask about sight fishing locations while I was at it. I figured the mud flats in the bay is a good place but that's also a 45 min drive from me, it would be nice to pop up 15 min from my place and try something on the lake closer to home if possible.


Hopefully that was not confusing but when I stated the mud flats was a good location I was NOT referring to sight fishing. Its to muddy up there to spot those hogs. But referring to the fact that overall I could see that location producing fish. Its catfish heaven up there so I figured the carp would be good as well.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

You could fish deeper areas around Avon and struggle to catch fish that are 10-15 minutes away in deeper water. Or you could drive 45 minutes to the bay in shallow water where the fish that your looking for are everywhere. If the bay is clear and the mud flat is muddy fish there.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

BigCatHunter21 said:


> ......I figured the mud flats in the bay is a good place but that's also a 45 min drive from me, it would be nice to pop up 15 min from my place and try something on the lake closer to home if possible.....


This is posted in the NW forum, so that is why you got the mention of Sandusky Bay. May want to try the NE forum if you are located anywhere East of Huron or so.

I have flyfished for them in the Sandusky River and it is a blast. You can find them easy now with how low the river is. You might want to check in the far back corners of marinas or calm corners of any marina channel. You may see a few every once in a while feeding on the surface junk or tailing. They are almost always just cruising through in the open areas of the marinas i have seen them in...... i don't think they are consistently there for long periods of time. But i also don't search them out, just see them while walking the marina rocks and casting for bass or panfish.


----------



## BigCatHunter21 (May 24, 2012)

Flathead76 said:


> You could fish deeper areas around Avon and struggle to catch fish that are 10-15 minutes away in deeper water. Or you could drive 45 minutes to the bay in shallow water where the fish that your looking for are everywhere. If the bay is clear and the mud flat is muddy fish there.


I understand and I appreciate your advice. Next time I go out to the Bay I will be bringing both Catfish and Carp gear. Do you think I could get away with fishing off the Old Bay Bridge for Carp? (Thats were I normally catfish)


----------



## BigCatHunter21 (May 24, 2012)

AtticaFish said:


> This is posted in the NW forum, so that is why you got the mention of Sandusky Bay. May want to try the NE forum if you are located anywhere East of Huron or so.
> 
> I have flyfished for them in the Sandusky River and it is a blast. You can find them easy now with how low the river is. You might want to check in the far back corners of marinas or calm corners of any marina channel. You may see a few every once in a while feeding on the surface junk or tailing. They are almost always just cruising through in the open areas of the marinas i have seen them in...... i don't think they are consistently there for long periods of time. But i also don't search them out, just see them while walking the marina rocks and casting for bass or panfish.


Good Point on the Northeastern forum, thats my bad. I will try that section as well and also thanks for the feedback on sight fishing I am interested to give that a whirl sometime as well.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

I live in NW Ohio and there are gigantic carp in a power plant hot water discharge area of lake erie here. If you have a similar area, I would try it. I catch them all the time on small blade baits.


----------



## BigCatHunter21 (May 24, 2012)

Bassthumb said:


> I live in NW Ohio and there are gigantic carp in a power plant hot water discharge area of lake erie here. If you have a similar area, I would try it. I catch them all the time on small blade baits.


there is a similar area in Avon but I did not have any luck snagging any over there. I could try again.


----------

